
Ask HN: Would you migrate? - theconfusedguy
I am a developer. Married. Started my career in tech 3 year ago. Now living in a 3rd world country where the job market is really bad and while living here is cheap, getting a remote job from here is not so easy (timezone dilemma).<p>Currently I have two options. First option - I can move to India, work at a start up with a decent compensation and settle there. Second option - pursue a Masters degree in CS in Germany&#x2F;US&#x2F;Canada then find a job in tech and settle.<p>While I am sort of biased towards the second option because these are first world countries with better lifestyle&#x2F;work opportunities. But there is a risk of investing time to go back to Academia (The reason for going back to academia is the difficulty to get a job with relocation facility). But I am scared of starting fresh. Is it worth it?<p>What would you do in my case? Asking for your opinion. I am really confused.<p>On a side note: I REALLY REALLY like working in tech. This is the single major reason for my choice of giving up my comfort zone. I am earning more than most of the people with similar experience but the prospects are very low for the future.
======
gigatexal
Take the risk. Network your ass off and find a company or friends to help you
emigrate to a western country to find better work. Even with all the shot that
is going on politically the US would be a good place to be — the salaries are
insane and if you ever want to start a company the VC funding available is
great. (Or so I am told.) I’d prefer settling in Europe if you can pick up
languages quick though.

~~~
theconfusedguy
I really want to. Any idea on how to network with like minded community while
being on a different timezone?

~~~
gigatexal
Join Facebook groups, seek recruiters on LinkedIn, look for expat groups maybe
from your country who have settled in the place where you want to and see what
they did. There’s a need you just got to find out who needs talent like yours.
Also you could look IMO remote work sites like weworkremotely.com if moving
doesn’t work out. There’s no reason a hardworking developer can’t put in his
or her 8 hours and do so regardless of time zone.

------
resource0x
for a developer with 3 year exp, it won't be especially difficult to immigrate
to Canada IMO. See [https://www.quora.com/How-hard-for-a-software-developer-
to-i...](https://www.quora.com/How-hard-for-a-software-developer-to-immigrate-
in-Canada)

Plenty of jobs available. Masters? Hell no, don't waste your time.

~~~
theconfusedguy
Express Entry is an option but it's getting difficult every year and also an
employer needs to provide a positive LIMA to offer a job to hire an employee
outside Canada. Masters will buy me some time (and express entry points) to
get there. That's all!

